# Windows 7 and VersaWorks?



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Will VersaWorks work w/ Windows 7?*
*Am considering purchasing another computer and don't need any problems w/ machinery not working?*

*TIA*
*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Cutting_Edge said:


> *Will VersaWorks work w/ Windows 7?*
> *Am considering purchasing another computer and don't need any problems w/ machinery not working?*
> 
> *TIA*
> ...


Margaret,
Windows 7 runs Versaworks just fine. However, we're having some trouble with GX cutter connectivity at the moment. If you're using a printer with Versaworks, we haven't encountered any problems.

-Dana


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I have both a versacamm w/ versaworks and also a GX 24 cutter w/ cut studio....would like to put both on this new computer...

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## richardonaboat (Apr 13, 2008)

There is a major issue with Windows 7, and Versaworks, in that you MUST open Versaworks as an administrator (right click the desktop icon and choose that option) or the contourcut lines will not be sent to the printer/cutter (in my case my VP 300). It was a long frustrating weekend finding that little bit of info out, be helpful if Roland put it on their site, instead of just saying Versaworks has problems with 7.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Using GX-24 with Windows 7:

Driver Link:  //


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Cutting_Edge said:


> Well, I have both a versacamm w/ versaworks and also a GX 24 cutter w/ cut studio....would like to put both on this new computer...
> 
> Margaret
> Cutting Edge


We have been using Versaworks since April last year on a Win 7/64 bit without any problems. Just attached a Bengal 24" cutter and have been using that rather smoothly.


----------



## Jlkfong (Jan 24, 2012)

I just installed a Roland BN-20. Everything seems to be OK, except, in Versaworks, it says 'Setup Incomplete.' However, it shows up in the Printer Settings and the Utility in the Task Bar. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled and still get the same result. Please help. Thanks.
Janet


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Jlkfong said:


> I just installed a Roland BN-20. Everything seems to be OK, except, in Versaworks, it says 'Setup Incomplete.' However, it shows up in the Printer Settings and the Utility in the Task Bar. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled and still get the same result. Please help. Thanks.
> Janet


If I remember right when they set up my Versacamm they set up a specific IP address on my network for the printer. That may be what needs to be done with yours but not sure.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jlkfong said:


> I just installed a Roland BN-20. Everything seems to be OK, except, in Versaworks, it says 'Setup Incomplete.' However, it shows up in the Printer Settings and the Utility in the Task Bar. I uninstalled everything and reinstalled and still get the same result. Please help. Thanks.
> Janet


The setup incomplete means that you need to load media into the printer. Once you have loaded media, the status will show ready to print.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mtnview said:


> If I remember right when they set up my Versacamm they set up a specific IP address on my network for the printer. That may be what needs to be done with yours but not sure.


The BN20 is a USB connection and requires no IP configuration


----------



## Jlkfong (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you. It definitely was the media. I LOVE MY BN-20!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> The BN20 is a USB connection and requires no IP configuration


Well that explains things then. I thought maybe it was set up like the versacamm. It would help if I could get to a show now and then to see the new stuff.


----------

